# Last trip to the beach



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pablo....I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like he went very peacefully, but heartbreaking all the same...

My thoughts are with you...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

what a heartbreaking story. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss..... so heartbreaking , but he will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge...try and rember all the joy and love he brought to you and your family


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, I am so very sorry about Mac. Even though you knew his time with you was coming to an end-I know it's still so very hard to lose a wonderful friend like Mac. I think it was a blessing for him to leave this Earth on his own terms-I know it was easier for me when one of my guys just went to sleep. Just remember that Mac is waiting for you at the bridge!

Peggy


----------



## Buddy27 (Jul 3, 2006)

So sorry the loss with Mac and i know that Mac had a great life


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

Im so sorry... its so hard to deal with losing a dog you shared so many fond memories with. It always helps to remeber those times, there will be tears i know but at least he is in doggy heaven now, chasing rabbits.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

That's so very sad to hear Mac's gone. 

Not much else we can say at this point but well done for letting him go in such a pleasant way.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

What a sad story for us humans, but I bet Mac was happy to be back at the beach one more time with his doggie and people family all together. It was just what he wanted before he moved on, peaceful and happy. 

I am sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how hard it is. As he always did though, he will be waiting for you, this time at the Bridge.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really sorry to hear your news, he looks a fantastic boy. News like this sure does bring back memories. He will have had a great life with you.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

He was a beautiful boy. Please give Munch and Andy lots of hugs.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mac. It's always heartbreaking to lose our golden's. He's a beautiful dog, very handsome...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

He was fortunate to have such caring people as his owners.. I am very sorry for your loss..


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Golden, I just lost one about 7mths. ago so I know how heartbreaking it is!! You live in Cannon Beach, we love it there we are planning to go there this August for our vacation.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Mac*

I'm very sorry for your loss. Mac was very handsome...I have a weakness for those white faces. My GR Sasha passed away just a little over a year ago and her face was totally white. The first few weeks are the hardest.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read about Mac. He was a handsome boy and he will be waiting for you. I feel so sad for your lose.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, that is just sooooo sad! I'm so sorry your beautiful boy had to leave you, but know in your heart he must have been one happy boy and he did get that trip to one of his favorite spots by the sounds of it.

He sure is a beautiful boy, and i'm sure he's left you with many happy memories. Big Golden hugs to you from Di, Kode and Bianka.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like he was in peace at the end because he was with his family.


----------

